# Disturbing Phone Call...This Gal Is Panicing



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

One of my clients had his neighbor call me.

She is bawling. I could barely understand her. 

I'm leaving in an hour to pick up her 6-month-old Maltese.

Not sure what's going on yet, as she sounded like an idiot (for lack of a better word).
She does want to surrender the dog. The pups name is Jolie.

I'll take a surrender form, and contact Mary when I get back.

She did sound "nutty". I hate to say it, but I hope that's just her nature, and the pups okay. 


*UPDATE: *A court date is set for next month. I've been asked to join, as a "professional" witness.
You bet I am. I have to dig through my papers, though. I swear her name was SO familiar.
So was the address, in Los Angeles. I'll let you know, but I'm thinking it's Samantha's and Frankie's
breeder. They were both gifts to me, by an ignorant friend, and sold at 6-weeks as well.

I went after her years ago. 

Either way, she will have her day in court. They have little Jolie's paperwork, and sure as sh*t, it's
in writting. She was sold at 6-weeks. 

This guy is going after her thru small claims, along with several other avenues. He has an attorney
after her. It is illegal to sell a pup under 8-weeks in California. 

Thought Marsha would like this news!!! I'll keep you informed.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh no. what did she say was the reason she was surrendering him? did she say something was wrong? crossing my fingers here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, gosh, Deb. What a whirlwind you're in. I hope this little one is okay. You'll have to tell us his/her story. When it rains, it really pours, doesn't it?

Love you so much. You are a Maltese saint.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

If she sounded a bit nutty to you please take care of yourself and make sure someone knows where you are


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope the puppy is ok. rayer: Thank God for people like you. :grouphug: :ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602526


> One of my clients had his neighbor call me.
> 
> She is bawling. I could barely understand her.
> 
> ...



I hope everything is (relatively) ok Deb.

By the way... when we do make the trip, how many dogs are we bringing back??


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying every thing is okay. Please stay safe. rayer:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Deb,

I am calling your cell phone right this minute and you better answer...I hope your safe....God Bless that big heart of yours. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please post something when you get back so we will know everything is alright!!!!!! Bless You!!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG, I hope this ends up with a happy ending! Update ASAP!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think when Deb's time on this earth is over and she's standing at the pearly gates, she will probably tell St Peter that she'd rather go to the rainbow bridge and hang out with all the fluffbutts that are there. Deb, you really are a saint! 

We're all anxious to hear the story when you get the chance. I hope and pray that the furbaby is okay.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm it's 12:30 cal time and Deb's not answering her phone.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am sorry to say that I just got off the phone with my beautiful friend Debbie...we spoke for over an hour about all the fluffbutts of the world, but mostly about the little one she went to save and couldn't.

Jolie (the rescue Deb was called to help) was in her owners hands dead. Debbie does not know how she died, the poor little thing was no bigger than 1.5 lbs and it may have been any number of things. What we know is that the little one was taken by this woman when she was just 6 weeks old and was not 6 months old but around 3 months. The neighbor who Deb spoke of told the woman over 2 weeks ago to call Deb and yet she did not until this morning. It sounds like the poor little girl could have been saved if only the woman could have called. 

What I also know is that my big hearted wonderful friend is devastated. Her cries I wish could be heard by every person who even thinks about getting a young pup and taking it too early... Of course Debbie feels like she did not do enough and yet...she not only saves those she can she loves them like her children....I reminded Deb of Daisy, who came to her with the most awful of condition....her throat raw with choker chain inbeded and how she brought her back and how her Daisy's eyes showed just how much she loved Debbie...those are the ones Debbie needs to remember...the ones she has helped so unselfishly. LBB and how she helped him with his surgery to take out the very eyes that were so infected they could not stay...and now how he loves her and everyone so very much.

My friend Debbie makes jokes and makes us all laugh....but her heart breaks almost every day when she cannot help another.

Let's give her some extra love 

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, thank goodness you were there for Deb. This is beyond heartbreaking to just read about..... I can only imagine what it must have been like to experience first hand. 

*To Deb ....* 

:hugging: :heart: :wub2: :heart: :grouphug: :heart: :wub: :heart: :smootch: :heart: :wub2: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How awful :bysmilie: I'm sorry Deb, you did try. We all love you for being you hon! :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just spoke to Deb and she is a little emotional... pretty easy to understand since she recently took a dead 10 or 12 week old Maltese from this lady's arms, but she is ok and will be back on in a bit after she composes herself. :grouphug: :grouphug: 


You did everything possible Deb and considerably more than anyone in this family managed. I'm very proud that you are a friend.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry this happened :grouphug: Bless your heart for all of the love it has :hugging: :flowers:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry. :smcry: :heart: :heart:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness. What an emotional, terrible thing. I'm so sorry you had to go through this. You really are an angel watching out so carefully for so many wonderful fluffs. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

OH HOW VERY VERY SAD..I AM SO SORRY.

PRAYERS ARE GONE OUT TO EVERYONE.
SHEILA


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: How very sad. Many hugs :grouphug: to you Deb for the effort you made & for the heartache you now feel.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a horrible thing to witness. Sorry Deb that you had to go thru this - you didn't ask for it - it just came to you for whatever reason.

I don't understand what happened and why the owner waited but I am sure you'll come back with some answers.

Poor little baby Jolie - she must have been Bella's age ... :smcry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Deb, I am crying with and for you. Poor little baby, bless her heart.
Bless you Deb for being there and taking these awful calls.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, you did everything you could do for that baby and we love you for it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry that you (and Jolie) had to go through this. There are so many out there. Unfortunately, you're only one person - you CAN'T save them all. Be so proud of yourself for what you do, and for the many that you have saved. If only we could clone people like you and Steve & Peg, and the others who so selflessly give of themselves. I'm so proud to call you a dear friend.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened... Deb, you are a really good person for all that you do for these defenseless animals... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:smcry:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: deb u are a true angel, i am sorry things did not turn out well :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just sick to my stomach.......if she had only called Deb earlier, maybe, just maybe. We will never know.

To Deb: You have such a wonderful heart........I've never met you but I feel such a closeness because of who you are. We are all heartbroken and wish we could be there for you. I love you dear friend~~~

Let us hear from you when you are able.........


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry this happened


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Deb :smcry: I'm so sorry, I just don't understand how the lady could wait so long :smcry: I love you Deb, God gave you a heart of gold. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are truly no "what ifs" in this situation because God already had a plan......he must of needed this Little baby at 
rainbow bridge. 

Please don't beat your self up.......... Hugs to you Deb.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:smcry: HOW SAD.
GOD BLESS YOU DEB FOR TRYING TO SAVE YET ANOTHER ONE .


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG Deb. I sit here in tears. I cannot begin to imagine how devastated you must feel. I really do admire you. You'd be saved an awful lot of heartache if you were the kind and loving woman that you are. Do not beat yourself up. My goodness! To drop what you are doing to run to a stranger in order to try to help a furbaby in need. I said it early, I'll say it again... You are a saint. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

Loads of luv from all of us here.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh deb... i can't imagine what you're going through. what a difficult and tragic ordeal. i'm so sorry.

you've helped so many and loved so much. but, you can't save them all... as much as you want to it's just not possible. 

you go above and beyond, deb. you are truly appreciated, my friend. and i love you to bits.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry - what a heartbreak :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think we can all take heart and know that this poor pup will have many friends on the other side of the bridge. I have to wonder why this idiot didn't also take the pup to a vet.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:smcry: :grouphug: You did a wonderful thing by trying to help.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sammie is there to take care of her now.......I'm so sorry Deb, hugs and kisses to you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I've cried a million tears for my little Jolie. My face is swollen. My eyes are so swollen, they look like little slits.
I can barely see. I was in shock. I took the surrender form. I gated off the kitchen for her. I was excited to get her
home. I even got after LBB. I told him he better behave, or else.

I can honestly say, I've never been through anything so awful, in my life.
I was shocked. My bottom lip started to quiver. I was telling myself "Don't Cry, Deal With It".

I don't have any more information. Not sure what happened to this, most precious of souls.

I do know the lady was "not all there". Her husband is, though. 

I had taken wee little Jolie from her mother's arms. We wrapped her in a beautiful towel. 
Although, I had never met her, (didn't have to) I told her I loved her. I kissed her, and said good-bye.
I did take her to the vet's, per the husband. I pray they have some sort of rememberence.

I'm okay. Just part of life, I guess. Doesn't get any easier, I know. All life is so very precious.

Thank you all, so very much. Special thanks to Susan, Steve, Linda, and Lina. 

Now, off to hug my little ones. Wow, they mean the world to me. You have no idea.

Can we all say a little prayer for sweet little Jolie. Bless her heart.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My goodness :smcry: Do you have any sort of idea what might of happened? My guess is she was ill and they knew it and let it go, then when it became apparent the puppy was not going to make it, she called you frantic. I am so sorry Deb. It's situations like this that make me so sad  You are such a special lady. I hope to give you a big ol' hug in person some day. :grouphug: :grouphug: Your heart is bigger than you can even handle. RIP Sweet little Jolie.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Deb how horrible - I just can't imagine that tiny thing.

I bet it was a shock - Thank God you were composed enough to take over the situation - poor lady - I know she didn't do right but if she's not all there - what else can we expect.

Just think of poor baby Jolie sleeping soundly in your arms - what a Maltese Angel you are - you really have a calling and helping and rescuing is your expertise.

You did your best but it was too late - Jolie is in a better place playing with all our little ones at the bridge - I bet she is off playing with Samantha and telling her what an awesome mommy she has.

Big hugs :grouphug: 

Now call Steve over and fill his car with some white fluffs ... I think Billy will be the first to jump in the car - he won't know where he is going :smrofl: 

I need you to make room for Max to come over if we need to go on a trip :smpullhair:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Deb I am so very sorry. I am at a loss for words. Please know that Baby Jolie, you and her mom are in my thoughts and prayers during this time and for a long time. I know you and this is devastating you beyond belief. Again I am so so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hurt for you, Deb. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so very sorry...saying prayers for you and sweet baby Jolie rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Deb - thank you for caring and always DOING! You are truly St. Maltese !!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry this had to happen. Rest in Peace wee little Jolie. :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm at a loss here....my heart is heavy. You did all you could do, but I guess other people didn't.....

I'm sorry. :grouphug: Stay strong for all your other fluffers.


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

Deb, you are truly one in a million, I am so sorry you had to go through that. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb,
You are in my thoughts and prayers. You were there for Jolie when you needed to be. You are only one person and you can do only so much. The husband probably needed to be there for his wife. Sounds as if a lot of things went wrong before you could get there.

Thank you so very much for all you do. :sorry:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You were meant to be Jolie's Angel. 

Oh Deb. I'm so sorry honey, that really blows. I can't stop shaking. All I keep thinking is maybe this person squeezed her to death. 

Thank God I have a friend like you. I feel honored and blessed.

Love you,
Kerry
xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Deb for all of your caring and for all that you do.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is so heartbreaking.
Deb you are one of my favorite people and I don't even know you. I can't begin to tell you how much I admire you and I think you are amazing. It takes a very special person to do what all you do and you really are very special. I know there's heartbreak that goes with it but I'm sure the rewards are so great that it's easier to deal with the disappointments. I'm sure if LBB could he'd thank God for you everyday along with all the others that have passed through your loving home.
Keep up the good work and hugs to you and your whole gang!
Love, Jane,
Zoey & Tess


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, You are a true loving angel...I was in tears reading about the fate of poor little Jolie...Maybe she sufferred an incident of syncope and just died ( like sudden infant death syndrome) and didn't suffer...I wish this never happened...Love and healing peacefulness sent your way right now, Deb...Prayers sent up for Little Miss Jolie...


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

You are truly an inspirational person. I'm so sorry things didn't turn well this time. I'm so thankful for people like you, who are so selfless and giving when it involves these babies. Thank you for everything you do. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb,
I am just catching up - I'm so sorry the day was so sad for you and poor baby Jolie.
Sending you a big hug!
You are the best!!
Much Love & Respect
Jennifer
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deb, I just hate death, it always takes away those we love, but I know that baby Jolie is now with Muffy, Daisy and all are babies, they are all together playing and waiting for us. Just think one day you will beable to go to rainbow bridge and I can see it now, you will have so many fluffs running to meet you and you will have puppy kisses. :wub: Hang in there sweet Deb.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: I am in tears reading the post. Debbie, thank you for being a wonderful person and opening your heart to these little ones who need help. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Deb you tried. You cannot save them all. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb - I don't know you but I wish I did. I have read all your posts since joining SM and it's obvious you are one in a million
and do so much good for so many of these little ones. I'm deeply sorry you had to go through such an awful experience,
and I hope poor little Jolie didn't suffer. That woman never should have had her at such a young age, and maybe not at all.
Thank you for all that you do, and give all your babies an extra hug tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Deb, so sorry for the loss of this little puppy. It is just as hard for every malt we loose. It never gets easier. :grouphug: :hugging:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no-what a sad thing to happen. :bysmilie: I'm so sorry you had to witness this Deb-hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Deb! You are such an amazing angel!! I had no idea you were going through this today and yet you take the time out to check in with me. I love you, you are such a beautiful soul. Poor little Jolie, I hope my Shiva was there to greet her at the bridge and play. :smcry:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Deb you truly are amazing.

I'm so sorry :bysmilie:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - is it just me - am I the only nosey curious one - I really want to know what happened to Jolie - I just can't get her out of my head - maybe because she is Bella's age ... has she been sick for 2 weeks - had she not eaten, did they do something wrong to her - did she even call the people she got her from .......

I have a 100 questions - was the owner saying ANYTHING .... I am not trying to be insensitive - I am really just anxious to know - maybe we will never find out but wow !! 

Did the husband who was the full quid say anything .....

I think I've watched too many unsolved mysteries that I need to know the fate of Jolie

Poor Jolie :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this Deb. :smcry: As others have said, you can't save them all. God bless you for all you do. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Deb, i am so sorry that this happened. I couldn't wait to get home from work to find out what happened to Jolie, when i read the post i literally jumped out my chair and started crying. :smcry: You truely are an angel. Thank you for all you do for these babies. Love and hugs to you. :grouphug: R.I.P. sweet babygirl Jolie. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 10 2008, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602934


> Deb - is it just me - am I the only nosey curious one - I really want to know what happened to Jolie - I just can't get her out of my head - maybe because she is Bella's age ... has she been sick for 2 weeks - had she not eaten, did they do something wrong to her - did she even call the people she got her from .......
> 
> I have a 100 questions - was the owner saying ANYTHING .... I am not trying to be insensitive - I am really just anxious to know - maybe we will never find out but wow !!
> 
> ...


I did talk to the husband. Jolie had a bout with hypo, a couple weeks back.

She was 6-weeks-old when they got her.

Jen, is not quite "with it". 

They do live in an upscale community, in Yorba Linda. Husband told me the maid was
off for the week. Apparantly she takes care of the household, the dog, and his wife.

I don't know Lina. At this point, I am pissed. Jolie was only 11-weeks-old. She was so 
tiny. She was too tiny. You could fit her in the palm of your hand.

I'm thinking it was hypoglycemia, as she passed so very quickly.

I will certainly keep you informed. But, please, don't worry. I'm certain this is a case of
poor breeding, early adoption, along with lack of attention to her needs. As I've stated, she was soooo
very tiny. She had already had an episode with Hypo. 

Tami ~ Our precious Shiva is certainly there for this little one. They are running around the bridge.
I pray you're okay. Shiva will forever be in my heart. I love her, so very much. I love YOU!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, with my computer problems I am just seeing this now and hope it hangs in there long enough for this reply to go thru...

I am so saddened by this and my heart goes out to you who had to experience this firsthand. It must have been just awful for you... though I know you know in your heart there is nothing you could have done.... it simply was too late by the time you received the frantic call. The fact you took it so hard having only just 'met' this precious soul shows what a compassionate heart you have. (of course we all already know that.) God bless you for all those you have helped and for some reason we may never know... you must have been "called" to go to little Jolie. Maybe her little spirit needed to hear your words of love before heading onto her new journey to the bridge in peace.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Deb, you are in my heart & prayers. :grouphug: Thank you for all that you do and I am so sorry that you had to witness this incident. Jolie is in a happier place now. God Bless.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

*you must have been "called" to go to little Jolie. Maybe her little spirit needed to hear your words of love before heading onto her new journey to the bridge in peace. 

How beautifully put !!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 
*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've made several phone calls. Just trying to make some sense of this.

I've spoken with Mark, the guy who told her to call me a couple weeks ago.

He said she was upset over some kind of attack (hypoglicemia) that she had.
She doesn't drive, and the housekeeper had taken the dog to ER. Jen, the owner,
was confused and scared, so he told her I may have some input.

Thanks to Marsha, and "nosey" Lina, I pulled my head out of my butt. I called the 
husband again. Little Jolie's body is still at the vets. He has now called for an autopsy.
He is paying for it, as the vet's were not involved much. He is wanting the results for 
peace of mind, and to go after the breeder, who sold such a young pup. 

He admitted to making a huge mistake, but didn't know any better. This is all too common.
The flippin breeder knew better though. It's illegal to sell a pup at 6-weeks, in California.
He's getting the breeder info to me today. This guy does have "bank", and is now pissed.
Hopefully he continues to be pissed, and help our cause. He will not be getting another puppy,
which is the wise choice. 

So back to the phone call. Precious little Jolie had already passed. Jen was so frantic when she
called, I really couldn't understand her. All I heard was, "Mark told me to call you, please pick up
my dog". She began babbling, and not making any sense. Now I know why. I thought she wanted
to surrender the puppy, but little Jolie was already gone.

Jen does suffer from some sort of mental disorder. Her husband told me, but I can't remember. I'll 
think of it, and let you know.

What a shame, and a senseless ending for such a young, wee little soul.

As I said, hopefully her death will keep this guy pissed, and an advocate. I know I'm pissed, and heartbroken.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

"Nosey Lina" ... :shocked: :w00t: :brownbag: - gee thanks Deb I love you too !!!!!!

Now I feel bad for the poor lady - she is not well and for her to go thru this is awful - she didn't know any better ...

They don't want another dog ?? Geez did u tell them you have a housefull of Happy Go Lucky malts .. I think LBB would be great for them .. (Joke) .. I don't think they should get another dog IMO

Anyway - having said all that - if the housekeeper had not gone on vacation - it would have not come to this - but we can't dwell on "what if" .. like someone mentioned - Jolies time was up and she was called to the Bridge and she's happy and frolicking around free .. this is the only way I can take my anger away right now.

That breeder needs to be dealt with whoever it is - obviously it's in Orange County Deb - let's sick the coyotee onto her ... :w00t: :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! :smcry:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

This just breaks my heart. The world just needs more "Debs".

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, I'm just seeing this and am so sorry that you had to go through this. What a terrible shame.

I've said this before, and let me reiterate - I admire you! There are many types of people in this world. For those who love dogs (and other pets), there are those of us who feel terrible, donate to causes, and try to do the right thing......but we don't actually put ourselves out. Now there is nothing wrong - we're good people but it's folks like YOU who are really making the differece. You are acually DOING something to help these pups. Please try and remember that when you are so sad.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just read this thread. What an awful thing to have to go thru. With the wife being as sick as she was they had no business getting a puppy that needs so much attention. Poor little Jolie. rayer:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

_Sweet Deb, I'm so incredibly sorry you had to experience such a tragedy. Lil' Jolie was an innocent victim to a sequence of bad choices and ignorance. If she was hypoglycemic, then at least she passed quickly. So many suffer, endlessly, at the hands of heartless abusers to the extent that they wish they weren't alive.

I admire you immensely, Deb. I know we do not know each other, but we are very much alike. You make so many sacrifices to ensure these babies have a happy, healthy life, putting yourself at risk for heartaches such as this. Just think of how many you have saved, and how happy they are that you, their guardian angel, came along. You showed them that they are worthy of endless, unconditional love, you gained their trust when all they knew was pain at the hands of humans, and you lifted their spirits so high that those dreadful experiences have been overwhelmed by love, patience, hope, dignity, and freedom to live a happy, fulfilling life. You are, and always will be, an absolute angel!

Keep your thoughts focused toward all the positive things you have done for these lil' furbabies, and how many peoples' and dogs' lives you have touched with your kindness and generosity.

If you ever need someone to talk to or even help with rescues/re-homing in the midwest, please know that you can turn to me. I'm in Northeastern Illinois, about 25 miles North of Chicago, and I'd love to foster or even give a permanent loving home.


Take care and hug those precious babies,

Angela_


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Debbie love, I just saw this sad awful story. Bless you, you are one in a million. :wub: :wub: You put yourself out there in any situation for these sweet furbabies without a thought for yourself. Selflessness and pure love. Saying thank you, and God bless you just isn't enough. You never fail to amaze me! :smootch: 

That poor baby never had a chance in that home. It sounds like the Mr. may make some noise. That would be wonderful, but will not take Jolie's place. I'm so glad you made it through and are MAD! You go girl!

So many awful things happened while I was gone this week. Jolie, Shiva, Angie's surgery........Maybe I had better just stay home! :smstarz: 

I love you Babe!


----------

